# Target Bobcat



## marco (Sep 25, 2002)

Hey Dave looks like you would be moving into my basement without your wife and son if you try that!!!


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

Except for losing Josh, that would be ok. I've shared bedding space with many of dogs! :lol: 

You know, if she ever were to kick me out I'm going to live in the cabin.  
And then you'd get tired of living down here and want to move up there with me. Maybe we should put a plan together!!!  

Hey, bought a new house yesterday. Get your moving gloves ready! :yikes:


----------

